# Recent Earthquakes: Are You Prepared?



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

*FRIDAY:* An 8.8-magnitude earthquake hit Japan early Friday, triggering tsunami warnings and sending people fleeing out of buildings in the capital. All of Asia, Russia, and Hawaii are under a tsunami watch with up to 50ft waves. It is unclear if the Western U.S. will be affected at this moment. Currently, Japan is being hit by the tsunami as we speak (10:45pm Pacific)

Washington is highly associated with Japan and our "sister cities" are scattered across Japan. We have news stations based in Japan as well. We just witnessed live on TV via our news helicopters a tsunami that ENGULFED cars on a road, bursting through a huge silo-typed structure which what looked to be oil and the black water completely engulfed what looked like several miles of farm land and I can see houses in the distance on fire.

JUST IN: Portland State University said the west coast of Washington and Oregon are under a tsunami watch. Also said this is the 7th strongest earthquake on record.
=====================================================
*THURSDAY:* The death toll from Thursday's earthquake in southwest China is at least 25, with more than 250 injured, according to the ministry of civil affairs.
The 5.4-magnitude earthquake hit near the border with Myanmar, the U.S. Geological Survey said.
=====================================================
*WEDNESDAY:* An 7.9-magnitude earthquake hit Japan
New Guinea had a 6.6-magnitude earthquake as well
=====================================================
*Also this week, Washington State has had 4 notable earthquakes this week as well as Oregon, California, Oklahoma, and Arkansas. And we can't forget about the February 21st earthquake in New Zealand. 
This definitely makes you think. Do you guys 'n gals have earthquake preparations for themselves in case this happens in your area? I do as I live in Washington and have been in quite a few earthquakes myself. 
Does anyone have any cool/unusual things in their supplies they would like to talk about?

I'm slack-jawed on this live footage of Japan right now. 
This is a calling to anyone who isn't prepared for earthquakes to GET PREPARED​*


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Update: The earthquake has been updated to a 8.9-magnitude and has had 5 7.0+-magnitude aftershocks within an hour since the quake happened (11:10pm Pacific US) 
Trading markets in Japan has been shut down

Sendai, Japan's airport has been wiped out. People were evacuated and are currently on the roof the the airport

tsunami warning over here has been lowered to an 'advisory'.

I'm still watching the news and live footage is showing farmland still being completely wiped out...livestock are floating dead, houses, boats, greenhouses, everything is washed away 

I'm updated my supplies FRIDAY and getting more water, more LED flashlights, more batteries, firestarters, everything!

UPDATE: A major oil refinery plant northwest of Tokyo is now engulfed in flames


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

The video is horrific. All I see is water, moving water. No people... 

The magnitude of this event is beyond breathtaking. I can't begin to imagine the ramifications.

------

Edited to add: As I watch this, I keep thinking about all our preps, how to better prep - and wondering if any of the people there were preppers....


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

With the way the seismic activity has been in the Pacific the last decade..I'm glad I don't live in Okinawa any longer. =[ The island itself could easily be wiped out in its entirety if subjected to a tsunami. God bless our military now stationed in Mainland and Okinawa, Japan and the people of Japan. Stay safe.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> I'm updated my supplies FRIDAY and getting more water, more LED flashlights, more batteries, firestarters, everything!


Stay safe my friend. CNN is stating that the west coast is getting tsunami warnings.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

These are some biggins, notice it's like in the media not that big of a deal. Any more if several hundred are not killed it get's a short mention then on to something else. They are more of them and they are getting bigger, i think we are next on the list for a large one. So much is going on in the world these days natural and other wise and none of it good. Looks like this one in Japan was a nasty one.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

My heart goes out to the people of Japan. How is our military that is stationed there fairing???


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

CNN says no problem.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I wonder which volcano will spew out what the earth has swallowed up.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

sailaway said:


> I wonder which volcano will spew out what the earth has swallowed up.


@[email protected] I live by 2 active volcanos

Hawaii had a 4.5 earthquake now

The tsunami hit Washington and Oregon coast just now. It went about 40ft and went back in. We're expecting 2-3 more and we don't know if they'll be bigger or not with Hawaii's earthquake and Japan's aftershocks.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

THIS DOESN'T LOOK GOOD....AT ALL!!

http://aslwww.cr.usgs.gov/Seismic_Data/heli2.shtml

I check several times a day...wonder if it's broke???

~~~~There are four boxes to be used in defense of liberty: Soap, Ballot, Jury, and Ammo. Please use in that order.~~~~

I just heard on the Weather station parts of Louisville is under water...ouch..I didn't know..I don't watch tv.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Clarice said:


> My heart goes out to the people of Japan. How is our military that is stationed there fairing???


Clarice,

Thanks for your concern for our military. I have heard from friends at Misawa Air Base (Northern Japan) and Yokota Air Base (Tokyo area). They are doing alright. Misawa is without power and cell phone coverage is sporadic. Information is limited so far, but will be in touch with them again as things settle down. Everyone is scrambling to restore essential services.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Clarice,
> 
> Thanks for your concern for our military. I have heard from friends at Misawa Air Base (Northern Japan) and Yokota Air Base (Tokyo area). They are doing alright. Misawa is without power and cell phone coverage is sporadic. Information is limited so far, but will be in touch with them again as things settle down. Everyone is scrambling to restore essential services.


That is good news that they are okay. My friend who is stationed at Saesbo just sent a message on facebook saying he's fine and that he is camping 5000 feet up on a volcanoe. He's nuts! Luckily Saesbo is in Southern Japan...

Now to hear from friends in Okinawa and Hawaii.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

<<The cooling system for a reactor at the Fukushima Daiichi power plant failed on Friday after a massive earthquake caused a power outage.

The continued loss of electricity has also delayed the planned release of vapor from inside the reactor to ease pressure. Pressure inside one of the reactors had risen to 1.5 times the level considered normal.

THIS IS A BREAKING NEWS UPDATE. Check back soon for further information. AP's earlier story is below.

TOKYO (AP) - Japan's massive earthquake caused a power outage that disabled a nuclear reactor's cooling system, triggering evacuation orders for about 3,000 residents as the government declared its first-ever state of emergency at a nuclear plant.

Japan's nuclear safety agency said pressure inside one of six boiling water reactors at the Fukushima Daiichi plant had risen to 1.5 times the level considered normal. Hours after the evacuation order, the government announced that the plant in northeastern Japan will release slightly radioactive vapor from the unit to lower the pressure in an effort to protect it from a possible meltdown.>>

THAT IS NOT GOOD AT ALL


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

If I have to start worrying about a wall of water when I'm at 600' elevation, I give up. :surrender:

It* is* a horrible situation and I wish the best for all those involved.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

11PM BBC World says 5 damaged nuclear reactors, power is out, battery power running cooling systems on two of them. Batterys are running out of power and radio active steam needs to be released into the atmosphere to cool two of them, tens of thousands will have to evacuate. How do you prep for that, we have reactors everywhere in our country.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

sailaway said:


> 11PM BBC World says 5 damaged nuclear reactors, power is out, battery power running cooling systems on two of them. Batterys are running out of power and radio active steam needs to be released into the atmosphere to cool two of them, tens of thousands will have to evacuate. How do you prep for that, we have reactors everywhere in our country.


That's what I've been thinking. We're all screwed. I'd rather die than live in a hazard suit and mask the rest of my life.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> If I have to start worrying about a wall of water when I'm at 600' elevation, I give up. :surrender:
> 
> It* is* a horrible situation and I wish the best for all those involved.


I'm appproximately 1200 feet elevation. I think I'm good...although I swear I'm higher up than that. I think 2000. I'll look tomorrow now that it will bother me. Lol.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

Here in sunny north Florida, I am at 175 feet elevation. My home is on a ridge, so never any flooding here - it would be biblical if it did! The tsunami will have to enter the Atlantic, then cross the Panhandle and enter the Gulf to threaten me.

Prayers sent to the folks in Japan - they have been hit hard! They rely so heavily on Mass Transit, which is down - lots of folks stuck and unable to leave the affected areas safely.

Internut News says we have one Carrier there now, and another on the way - that will help provide power, clean water, food, medical care and transport logisitcs. Those big 'bird farms' get a lot of razzing by the peaceniks, but they are a Godsend to people in tragedies lije this! We can literally plop a fully operational airport, powerplant, and hospital facility right where it's needed most! :2thumb:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Salekdarling said:


> I'm appproximately 1200 feet elevation. I think I'm good...although I swear I'm higher up than that. I think 2000. I'll look tomorrow now that it will bother me. Lol.


You were already washed out about 100 years ago when your dam broke! I don't think 1200' is enough.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Early morning news out of Japan seems to indicate that one of the damaged reactors melted down and exploded.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

You're right about the elevation, Salek. We're at roughly 1200 feet.

Here in PA we worry a lot abouyt flooding but earthquakes rarely get mantioned. Other threads on this board have discussed this, but just as a reminder there are fault lines not all that distant from us. I forget the name of the fault line. It's not very active but it's still there...

And all this earthquake talk has me worrying a bit more about Yellowstone.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

http://www.dcnr.state.pa.us/topogeo/hazards/ES10.pdf

This is an interesting read for all the PA (and neighborng) folks.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

IWAKI, Japan (AP) - An explosion shattered a building housing a nuclear reactor Saturday, amid fears of a meltdown, while across wide swaths of northeastern Japan officials searched for thousands of people missing more than a day after a devastating earthquake and tsunami.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Jason said:


> Here in PA we worry a lot abouyt flooding but earthquakes rarely get mantioned. Other threads on this board have discussed this, but just as a reminder there are fault lines not all that distant from us. *I forget the name of the fault line. It's not very active but it's still there...*


Ramapo. Ramapo Fault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Ramapo Fault zone, spanning more than 185 miles (300 kilometers) in New York, New Jersey, and Pennsylvania, is a system of faults between the northern Appalachian Mountains and Piedmont areas to the east.[1] This fault is perhaps the best known fault zone in the Mid-Atlantic region, and some small earthquakes have been known to occur in its vicinity.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Bingo. I was too lazy to look it up this morning. Thank you.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

BBC News - Japan earthquake: Footage of blast at nuclear plant

Video of the nuclear plant exploding


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

sailaway said:


> You were already washed out about 100 years ago when your dam broke! I don't think 1200' is enough.


lol! True, but johnstown is the general area I'm from. I'm up in the mountains 30 minutes away from Johnstown.


----------



## mercygirl87 (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree. I am prepared for basic stuff, but I would never want to be among the last of the living. Some people talking about building underground bunkers on this website. To me that is extreme. If most of the people/family I know were to be killed, I wouldnt want to live anymore then. If a tsunami washes your preparations away then where are you?


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

My bunker is good for an 8.0 quake and/or 3000 rads of radiation from WWIII or meltdowns... 

Saw it coming! ...it pays to prep.

- BC


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

BasecampUSA said:


> My bunker is good for an 8.0 quake and/or 3000 rads of radiation from WWIII or meltdowns...
> 
> Saw it coming! ...it pays to prep.
> 
> - BC


I found out the tiny nation of Japan has 55 nuclear reactors and they are only focusing on damage control on 2 of them...scary thing, they haven't checked the others.

Chernobyl spread some radiation over the U.S when that incident happened. Can you imagine two reactors blowing up??


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

IrritatedWithUS said:


> I found out the tiny nation of Japan has 55 nuclear reactors and they are only focusing on damage control on 2 of them...scary thing, they haven't checked the others.
> 
> Chernobyl spread some radiation over the U.S when that incident happened. Can you imagine two reactors blowing up??


They say Fukushima is 100 times bigger than Chernobyl...


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Japan issues evacuation order to resident near nuclear power plant with cooling problems - Yahoo! News

http://www.statesman.com/news/world/emergency-declared-at-5-japanese-nuclear-reactors-1315547.html?cxtype=ynews_rss

Japan admits to 5 nuclear plants in trouble. My news said 6 nuclear plants but whatever.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

This just in:

Japan's second reactor has blown up according to KATU news. They also issued a 2nd tsunami warning.

SOMA, Japan – Soldiers and officials in northeastern Japan are warning residents that the area could be hit by another tsunami and are ordering residents to higher ground.

Sirens around the town of Soma went off late Monday morning and public address systems ordered residents to higher ground.

Kyodo News Agency said the tsunami could be 10 feet (3 meters) high, citing Fukushima prefectural officials.
---------------------------------
I don't know about the 2nd reactor story.
It cut into a TV program and was "breaking news" but I don't
see anything on their website or anywhere else about a 2nd 
reactor malfunctioning. However, there is a 2nd tsunami warning


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

Pay great attetenion to how they do this.. how well and how quickly thy get things atleast partially back in place. The way the rim of fire is acting and moving our country coild be next. They can teach us how to do it.. recover from an earthquake and tsunami. I look at that disastrous mess they must contend with - and in winter. My Heart goes out to them


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

That second explosion was CONFIRMED:

3 Injured, 7 Missing In Blast At Japan Nuke Plant - Portland News Story - KPTV Portland

There was an explosion at Fukushima Dai-ichi nuclear plant.

The No. 3 Unit reactor had been under emergency watch for a possible explosion as pressure built up there following a hydrogen blast Saturday in the facility's Unit 1.

More than 180,000 people have evacuated the area.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm sure what ever news we are fed about the nuclear reactors danger of melt down will be minimalized as long as possible by the gubbermint agencies. Wouldn't want sheeple going off the deepend.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

Another explosion happened in the nuclear reactor according to NBC news (5:30pm). They mentioned the situation is "dire"

Edit: Vancouver, Washington/Portland, Oregon metro area has confirmed there is no potassium iodide to be had in any pharmacies or stores. In one pharmacy, there is a over 50 person waiting list for the product that will arrive in a few days.


----------



## Centraltn (Feb 21, 2011)

We ordered Iosat from Emerg Essent with no ptoblem. Hope it arrives in time


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

You can't shoot an earth quake,a tsunami or radiation fall out so i hope everyone has a supply of Potassium Iodate tablets or at least some tincture of iodine or Betadine in their preps.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Japan*

This country is facing total and complete devastation ! My heart goes out to them. A 9.0 quake, followed by aftershocks and a tsumani, then two nuclear plants down and in danger of breaching containment. I wouldn't be surprised if I heard that Godzilla had woken up and attacked ! How would you prepare for such an event as they have endured ? Impossible ?

Economically, they were already in trouble. They will be dumping their Gold , Silver and dollars in their attempt to recover. It will result in inflation here and create new buying opportunities in the precious metals market.


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

BillM said:


> They will be dumping their Gold , Silver and dollars in their attempt to recover. It will result in inflation here and create new buying opportunities in the precious metals market.


Kitco.com is already reporting that Japan is getting rid of their gold for cash


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

They have also stopped buying U.S. debt and are actually beginning to sell off some of their Treasury holdings. With Japan being the second largest holder of our debt, who is going to take up the slack? 
Looks like Ben will need to print a bit faster.

NEW YORK (Dow Jones)--Treasurys fell Friday, snapping a two-day rally, as Japanese investors sold U.S. government bonds to repatriate money home following the earthquake that hit that country.

A rebound in the U.S. stock markets also lured some money away from Treasurys as the financial markets assessed the possible impact on economic growth as the strongest earthquake to hit Japan in at least 300 years set off tsunami warnings around the world.

Long-dated Treasurys were the biggest losers, reflecting concern that Japanese insurers may continue to sell such securities to pay insurance claims in the coming sessions.

Treasurys Fall On Japan Selling; Bonds Pare Weekly Price Rally - WSJ.com


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

BillM said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if I heard that Godzilla had woken up and attacked!


...


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

BILLM, Don't worry about Godzilla waking up, if he does I'm sure Gamera (my favorite) the flying turtle will save the day again!


----------

